
Google Failed to Notify Customers It Put Microphones in Nest Security Systems - doener
https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/2019/02/20/google-forgot-notify-customers-it-put-microphones-nest-security-systems/
======
ColinWright
Massive discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19205457](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19205457)

